
Indian IT companies need to stop using H-1B visas: Narayana Murthy - SQL2219
http://www.msn.com/en-in/news/newsindia/indian-it-companies-need-to-stop-using-h-1b-visas-narayana-murthy/ar-AAmyrwo
======
ganeshkrishnan
Says the CEO of Infosys which leads in (ab)using the most H1b. When I was an
employee of IBM and was in recruitment panel for some strange reason the two
least competent employees were from TCS and Infosys.

But he is right, the time for H1b is gone and with all the pains of clamping
down on this visa there are bright spots to it. Maybe the reverse brain drain
will finally happen.

